# Can Am Chaos



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=JBaGFymLWv8

Not sure if it's been posted....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

theres nothing there


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

link no good


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I think he means this:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Crap, sorry guys.

It's loading via the link on tapatalk.
Either way,.. Sweet Vid


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

This one is good too if the link works..

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=rgbtxoMfR6s 

Try this one too

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=rgbtxoMfR6s


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Nope those are no good either lol...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Crap. Idk? Linking fine from the tapatalk?

Maybe one of the gurus will chime in?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

They work on my iPhone.. Tapatalk... 


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

****...I forgot what that "wet stuff" is called.....MUD? looks like they had a great time!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

gpinjason said:


> They work on my iPhone.. Tapatalk...
> 
> 
> Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


Hmmm, odd. Mine too. I know I've also looked at post and seen no Vid like above w tapatalk that everyone else saw.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Crawfishie!! said:


> ****...I forgot what that "wet stuff" is called.....MUD? looks like they had a great time!


Right!!! Me too even our creeks are very dry & shallow.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I watch that guys vids lots, think hes form saskatchewan.


----------

